

Something wrong with iCal - capablanca
http://imagebin.ca/view/wYqCsa.html

======
yan
Mine is ok: <http://srtd.org/~yan/Picture%204.png>

~~~
raju
Just checked. Mine is fine too...

------
capablanca
Another one: <http://imagebin.ca/view/UmJ_Midi.html>

------
swivelmaster
What are we looking for here?

~~~
hbien
Day 14 shows up twice (day 15 is missing).

